# Markleeville Death Ride reg is open



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Who's doing it? Next year will be my 12th.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

it looks tempting...what are the accommodations like up there. I would be coming up from San Diego, probably on the Wednesday prior


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Z6_esb, you can camp in Markleeville or stay in South Lake Tahoe. Lake Tahoe is not that far away and is an easy drive the morning of the event. 
Be sure to get your training rides in that include lots of climbing because that's what this ride is all about!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

ridesmasterx said:


> Z6_esb, you can camp in Markleeville or stay in South Lake Tahoe. Lake Tahoe is not that far away and is an easy drive the morning of the event.
> Be sure to get your training rides in that include lots of climbing because that's what this ride is all about!


Cool, thanks! 

I'll do Double Peak and Palomar Mtn repeats...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's like a 35-40 min drive from south lake tahoe. I stayed there a few times but the motels are full of gamblers who come back drunk at 1am and have loud sex, vicious arguments or clog dancing sessions.

Minden NV is a bit closer and quieter. 

The campgrounds at Markleeville fill up fast.


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> It's like a 35-40 min drive from south lake tahoe. I stayed there a few times but the motels are full of gamblers who come back drunk at 1am and have loud sex, vicious arguments or clog dancing sessions.
> 
> Minden NV is a bit closer and quieter.
> 
> The campgrounds at Markleeville fill up fast.


So Eric, which one is it that you like, the loud sex, vicious arguments or the clog dancing? After all you did stay there a few times!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

ridesmasterx said:


> So Eric, which one is it that you like, the loud sex, vicious arguments or the clog dancing? After all you did stay there a few times!


he could be one who came back drunk from gambling who had loud sex, vicious arguments, and particularly enjoys clog dancing...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I always camp at the air strip. 100 yards or so before the start, turn left for the airport/airstrip. Drive 5 miles or so until the road tees at the runway. Turn RIGHT and set up camp 50 or so ywrds away. DO NOT camp with the others before the tee because people will be driving in all night long, but they'll turn left at the tee to go to an established campground. At 4:30 AM drive back to the start and park 200 yards or so from 89. 

Saturday night I recommed staying, partying, and gambling at the Carson Valley Inn in Mindon. Good luck and rde safely. The Death Ride is the "Woodstock" of distance cycling.


----------

